# Error on cd player



## H.I.C (Jun 25, 2003)

I just got this car a month ago, a 99 sentra gxe limited and it came with a cd player but when I put a cd in it shows error.
does this happen to any one else? does anyone know how I can fix it? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Was it a burned cd you were tryin to play or was it an original?


----------



## H.I.C (Jun 25, 2003)

some are burned and some are original, and if it doesn't say error then they skip alot.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

hhmm well if it only does it with the burned cd's then your cd player doesnt read burned cd's, but if it does that will all cd's then the laser that reads the cd's is screwed up. If that is the case where the laser is messed up I would just buy an aftermarket cd player. You will get better sound quality and it will play all cd's. Might even be worth gettin a mp3 player.


----------

